# 01377270025



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Freund hatte heute einen anruf in Abwesenheit von der oben genannten nummer und rief natürlich zurück es hieß nur "Vielen Dank für ihren Aruf"  kann mir  jemand sagen ob das auch diese besagte Firma aus Essen ist? oder betreiben diese [] noch mehr.

Übrigens meine Schwester bekam den Anruf 4Stunden später rief aber nicht zurück!

Ist die Firma DTMS die jenige die ,die nummern verkauft oder wie?Es sind doch Wirklich nur "98 Cent" oder?

Hat jemand schon die Rechnung war es soviel oder mehr?

Bis dann

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## sascha (16 Januar 2005)

hier lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8489

*Update: *http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40814


----------

